# Footplates for special needs bike



## lpretro1 (8 Dec 2016)

Currently refurbing an old bike and it has very heavy metal foot plates (the plates bolt onto a pedal and have straps to hold feet in place) which are very heavy, rusty and have a very sharp metal leading edge. Looked at new ones and they cost a crazy amount of money o wondered if anyone has something a bit more up to date and lighter/safer


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2016)

Could you not reproduce them in 5mm sheet alloy or something?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Currently refurbing an old bike and it has very heavy metal foot plates (the plates bolt onto a pedal and have straps to hold feet in place) which are very heavy, rusty and have a very sharp metal leading edge. Looked at new ones and they cost a crazy amount of money o wondered if anyone has something a bit more up to date and lighter/safer


@mickle would be the one to ask.


----------



## lpretro1 (8 Dec 2016)

Drago said:


> Could you not reproduce them in 5mm sheet alloy or something?


Could do but rather explore the chance someone might have some lying about on an unused/scrapped bike first


----------



## r04DiE (8 Dec 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Currently refurbing an old bike and it has very heavy metal foot plates (the plates bolt onto a pedal and have straps to hold feet in place) which are very heavy, rusty and have a very sharp metal leading edge. Looked at new ones and they cost a crazy amount of money o wondered if anyone has something a bit more up to date and lighter/safer


If you don't get any joy, pm me a drawing and I'll make them for you.


----------



## steve50 (8 Dec 2016)

have you considered using plastic?


----------



## lpretro1 (8 Dec 2016)

steve50 said:


> have you considered using plastic?


Another possibility - but we'd like to re-use/recycle usued ones first option


r04DiE said:


> If you don't get any joy, pm me a drawing and I'll make them for you.


Thank you thats helpful - will get in touch if needed


----------



## mickle (10 Dec 2016)

Post a picture with some dimensions. I might have some used ones that are suitable.


----------



## lpretro1 (11 Dec 2016)

Will do - thanks


----------



## cyberknight (11 Dec 2016)

https://www.flypedals.com/
http://www.anykicks.la/

usa sites but i hope they can give you ideas, i had some long flat pedals for running shoes in the 90s but no idea where i got them from .


----------



## lpretro1 (11 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> https://www.flypedals.com/
> http://www.anykicks.la/
> 
> usa sites but i hope they can give you ideas, i had some long flat pedals for running shoes in the 90s but no idea where i got them from .



Thanks for that but the first ones don't look not suitable for wearing with any kind of strap and the second look a bit better but the chap needs a proper footplate - part of the difficulty is that one foot turns outward at quite an angle and to strap his toes like that would be very uncomfortable for him. He cannot pedal without straps as not able to control his feet like a fully able-bodied person


----------



## cyberknight (12 Dec 2016)

What about ?
https://the5krunner.com/reviews-1/2012-review-pyro-platforms/


----------



## cyberknight (12 Dec 2016)

https://trikeasylum.wordpress.com/more/adaptive-triking-items/


----------



## lpretro1 (12 Dec 2016)

Thanks butthe 5krunner is not suitable for our chap. We've seen all the other ones and yes some would be fine but it is the cost which is why we are looking at secondhand. Seems that items for special needs seems to double the price


----------



## mickle (13 Dec 2016)

mickle said:


> Post a picture with some dimensions. I might have some used ones that are suitable.


----------

